# Sony STR-DG710 Protect Mode



## halomademeapc (Sep 1, 2017)

Hello all,
I have a sort of weird setup in my room. Most of the audio equipment is from Goodwill. 

I have a Sony STR-DG710 as the amp (using toslink out from my TV)
Center speaker is from an RCA RTD255
L, R, SL, SR are also from RCA RTD255 but I have two of each of them
Rear speaker is an Onkyo SKC-520C
Sub is an Insignia SW-51A
Speaker wire is mostly what came with the RCA speakers except for L, SR, and SL, which were too short. Those are on some cheap RCA speaker wire from Menards. I measured the diameter at a bit under half a millimeter, so I think that wire is only 24-gauge. 

I don't know a lot about this stuff; as you can tell, my setup is just sort of thrown together. Any help would be appreciated. 
My receiver goes into protect mode if I push the volume much above 40 during movies. 

I believe the receiver is 8 ohm and I had each L, R, SL, and SR pair connected in parallel (6 ohm speakers so 3 ohm in parallel) and thought that might have been the cause so I changed them to be in series (6 ohm in series is 12 ohm) but the receiver still enters protect mode when I turn the volume up. I also had a sub connected to the R connectors but I recently found this powered sub to replace it so that isn't part of the equation anymore. The rear speaker says it is 8 ohm so that only leaves front center with a a lower-than-spec resistance. I'm also not sure if the really cheap speaker wire could have anything to do with the issues. 

Here's a picture of the setup if that helps give you a feel of how things are laid out and how long the runs are: https://photos.app.goo.gl/TnWNr3JMoeARKNrz1


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Basically, you need to ditch the HTIB speakers and get something compatible with your receiver. It only takes one channel being overdriven by a low impedance speaker to shut down the receiver - no receiver that I know of is designed to shut down individual channels.

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## halomademeapc (Sep 1, 2017)

Ok. I think I'll try moving the rear 8 ohm speaker to front center for the time being while I look around for more suitable speakers.


----------



## halomademeapc (Sep 1, 2017)

I found these pretty cheap 8 ohm sony speakers on Craigslist... any thoughts? https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/ele/d/sony-5-piece-satellite/6286153287.html
They're a bit older (circa 2002) but they should work.

The same guy has some much nicer looking ones from 2007 but I think they're like 3 ohm (the copy of the service manual I found had its layout messed up and was hard to read) https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/ele/d/sony-51-channel-surround/6253852779.html

This denon receiver also looks promising and I could probably just keep the existing speakers: https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/ele/d/denon-avr-3808ci-71-home/6248299104.html


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Don’t know where you’re getting the info on the impedance rating of any of those speakers – I can’t find anything on them. But basically, you need some 8-ohm speakers – it’s as simple as that. A different receiver isn’t going to help. None that I know of have ever been rated for 3-ohms.

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## halomademeapc (Sep 1, 2017)

The speakers have the impedance on their labels. I went ahead and grabbed that Denon AVR-3808CI since my Sony receiver didn't support more than 2 channels LPCM over HDMI. The new receiver handles taking the existing speakers better at high volume, but I'll still keep an eye out for 8 ohm speakers


----------

